
It is called Testifying - Mz
http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2016/10/it-is-called-testifying.html
======
AnimalMuppet
The author's initial experience was on a gifted homeschool board. The later,
more problematic experiences were, if I understood correctly, about blog posts
on the wider internet.

I wonder if the difference is simply the audience? The gifted homeschool blog
was an evidence-driven place. The blog readers on the wider internet? Not so
much. When you say something that contradicts their assumptions, to them
you're not supplying data, you're in a power struggle with them, and they will
fight back. Reasonableness of the response? What's that? We're in a war here
(or so they think/feel/act).

